# anyone know how long you have to be off antibiotics before TTC?



## babycrazy1706

hi ladies 

ive been taking an antibiotic called minocycline for 1 and 1/2 years (its an acne medication)

i was told by my doc before she prescribed it for me that i most definitely cant get preg whilst taking it because it can seriously harm baby.:nope:

so im WTT now (will hopefully start trying early next year :happydance: ) and i'd like to know if any of you were taking antibiotics before TTC and how long you were advised to be off them.

i have booked an appointment with my doc also to get proper medical advise but i want to know now!! and appointment isnt until end of may.

thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## i want it all

I know someone who is on them, and I know she is desperate for a baby but is on her meds til Spetember. She isn't planning to TTC until next summer, but I think that's choice rather than because of the meds! Give your Dr a ring and ask! When do your tablets run out?


----------



## babycrazy1706

i want it all said:


> I know someone who is on them, and I know she is desperate for a baby but is on her meds til Spetember. She isn't planning to TTC until next summer, but I think that's choice rather than because of the meds! Give your Dr a ring and ask! When do your tablets run out?

i have a repeat prescription so i just go n collect more when i need them, so i guess when i decide to stop taking them!!

im goin to speak to my doc at the end of may at my appointment , im not planning on TTC until early next year anyway, its just if the docs says ive got to be off for 6 months b4 TTC i need to get off them soon!!
 
thanks for your help :flower:


----------



## MrsRH

ask a pharmacist! they'll tell you on the spot (they can check in their big drug book)
xxx


----------



## babycrazy1706

MrsRH said:


> ask a pharmacist! they'll tell you on the spot (they can check in their big drug book)
> xxx

oh yes good idea!! thanks:thumbup:


----------



## i want it all

I just rang my friend and asked and she is 75mg, twice a day, and has been told to wait 1 full cycle before TTC! HTH xx


----------



## babycrazy1706

ok im 100mg once a day, so i should be good to leave it one cycle too!! yippeeeee

thanks so much

i was quite worried the doc would say leave it 8 months b4 TTC, i like to be prepared!

thanks for your help, when are you goin to start TTC?


----------



## i want it all

October - ish! And so excited!


----------



## babycrazy1706

i bet you are!! good luck with it all!!


----------

